# The horse thats afraid of his shadow...



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

You may get more experienced responses from posting this in the training section, but I will say that the advice you were given is half right. not only more time on the trail , but more time going back and forth by those things that spooked him til he no longer pays them attention before moving on down the trail. If he spooks at a garbage can then walk him back and forth by it until he all but can knock it over as he goes by it. Then move on to the next spooky item where you soak, wash and rinse til he doesn't think about anything as spooky. That teaches him to pay attention to you instead of looking for something to spook at.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

The other piece of advice since he is new to trails is to take him out with a steady eddy if that is possible.


----------

